# [gentoo 2005.0] déjà deçu avant meme l'installation (erreur)

## raynox

Bonjour,

Suite à mon post de hier, j'ai finalement réussi à booter (faut voir si ca va durer  :Laughing: )

Donc tout devrait bien fonctionner? Mais non, gentoo me fait encore des misères :

Hier, j'avais réussi a commencer l'installe avec l'erreur ci dessous rien de bien méchant car je n'ai pas de hdc (donc j'y prête pas attention) :

```
error on divice hdc
```

Mais aujourd'hui, comme dit précédement j'ai réussi à booter (2 fois (ca rigole plus ^^)), donc je config ma connexion réseau, je fais le /sbin/ifconfig, niquel, je ping un PC du réseau niquel. Je me dis je vais lancer le SSH et  :Crying or Very sad:  :

```
Generating RSA-Hostekey /usr/bin/ssh-keygen: errors while loading shared libraries: /lib/libz.so.1: Invalid ELF header
```

Il veut me faire la misère, hier ca marche, plus aujourd'hui (PS : j'ai essayé 2 fois, 2 fois la même erreur)

Merci

----------

## manu.acl

Tu l'as installée comment ta gentoo ? à partir de quel stage ? t'as bien suivi le tuto ?

----------

## raynox

Ben je vais la faire a partir du stage 1 mais le problème ne vient pas de ca, c'est quand je lance le SSH du liveCDLast edited by raynox on Sat May 07, 2005 10:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Apsforps

Ben à mon avis, vu l'erreur, il l'a pas encore installée, on dirait bien que le lancement de ssh se fait à partir du livecd. 

EDIT : grillé  :Wink: 

Tu as vérifié que ce fichier existait bien (et à la limite que tu avais les droits en lecture dessus, mais ça normalement ya pas de raison que tu les ais pas...)

----------

## raynox

Ben j'ai pris le meme CD que hier et hier j'avais su le demarrer sans problème, d'ailleur je suis sur le ROOT, donc j'ai accee

----------

## zdra

```
ldd /usr/bin/ssh
```

ça donne quoi ? moi j'ai ça d'interraissant:

 *Quote:*   

> libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0xb7ea5000)

 

Toi je suppose qu'il va dire que libz est introuvable ?

----------

## manu.acl

T'as vérifié la signature md5 de l'image du cd avant de la graver ?

----------

## raynox

Ben perso j'y comprend plus rien (j'ai teste le MD5 il est bon) :

J'avais essaye ldd /usr/bin/ssh ca m'a donne

```
While loading shared libraries /usr/lib/librcrypto.so.0.9.7
```

Alors je me dis je vais reboot mon routeur (IPcop) on c'est jamais si c'est un problème de connexion

Donc je redemarre aussi le liveCD et la ca fonctionne. Alors niquel. Mais ce qui est louche c'est que hier quand le SSH fonctionnait et aujourd'hui quand il fonctionnait pas j'avais l'erreur

```
error on divice hdc
```

Mais la j'ai plus d'erreur. Bref, le CD est instable car des fois ca fonctionne des fois ca fonctionne pas, bref le LiveCD est tres instable, ca depend de son humeurLast edited by raynox on Sat May 07, 2005 11:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Apsforps

C'est peut-être un problème de gravure alors, il y a peut-être des  erreurs sur certains secteurs du cd. Si c'est un réinscriptible, tu peux peut-être essayer de le regraver plus lentement (si c'est pas un réinscriptible aussi mais bon, faut changer de cd alors  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:   :Shocked:  )

----------

## raynox

Ouais, je les grave en 4X je vais pas le faire en 1X kan meme ^^

D'ailleur dans mon post precedent j'avais dit que j'avais essaye plusieurs CD (j'utilise ke du RW) avec la mini & l'universelle et j'avais (et j'aurai (surment)) des problemes de boot des fois ca demarre des fois ca demarre pas (j'ai le probleme qu'avec gentoo).

Donc :

si j'ai le SSH qui fonctionne une fois sur 3

Le CD demarre une fois sur 7 (j'ai reussi a le faire booter 3 fois la suite (quel miracle))

J'ai des erreurs de hdc (et au derniere nouvelle j'en ai plus)

C'est vraiment que le CD est instable avec d'autre distribution je n'ai jamais eu de probleme

----------

## manu.acl

Je n'ai jamais eu de pb avec le live-cd gentoo. Hormis une fois, le cd bootait pas sur une vieille machine (pas si vieille en fait mais le lecteur cd est plutot vieillot) alors que le cd de woody bootait.

T'as essayé le cd sur d'autres machines ?  :Confused: 

[Edit]

T'as essayé de graver d'autres iso sur ce même cd ?

[/Edit]

[Edit2]

Zut grillé mon Edit

[/Edit2]Last edited by manu.acl on Sat May 07, 2005 11:31 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kernelsensei

 *raynox wrote:*   

> Ouais, je les grave en 4X je vais pas le faire en 1X kan meme ^^
> 
> D'ailleur dans mon post precedent j'avais dit que j'avais essaye plusieurs CD (j'utilise ke du RW) avec la mini & l'universelle et j'avais (et j'aurai (surment)) des problemes de boot des fois ca demarre des fois ca demarre pas (j'ai le probleme qu'avec gentoo).
> 
> Donc :
> ...

 

Non mais faut arreter les conneries et juger gentoo sur un cd qui ne veut pas booter ..., deja tu essayes de booter avec un RW, c'est pas forcement ce qu'il y a de mieux !

Tu as dit que t'as essaye avec 2 isos gentoo; est ce que t'as essaye avec d'autres isos ? comme par exemple UBCD (Ultimate Boot CD) http://ubcd.sourceforge.net/

Le tout c'est pas de dire "les autres CDs ils bootent", le probleme peut aussi venir du CD sur lequel tu as gravé l'iso gentoo, donc tu essayes d'autres isos sur ce CD (comme c'est un RW donc pas de problemes) et si la ca boot du 1er coup, alors on pourra se poser des questions ... (et encore).

----------

## blasserre

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Non mais faut arreter les conneries et juger gentoo sur un cd qui ne veut pas booter ..., deja tu essayes de booter avec un RW, c'est pas forcement ce qu'il y a de mieux !
> 
> Tu as dit que t'as essaye avec 2 isos gentoo; est ce que t'as essaye avec d'autres isos ? comme par exemple UBCD (Ultimate Boot CD) http://ubcd.sourceforge.net/
> 
> Le tout c'est pas de dire "les autres CDs ils bootent", le probleme peut aussi venir du CD sur lequel tu as gravé l'iso gentoo, donc tu essayes d'autres isos sur ce CD (comme c'est un RW donc pas de problemes) et si la ca boot du 1er coup, alors on pourra se poser des questions ... (et encore).

 

+1

si les iso gentoo posaient problème, je pense que nombre d'entre nous seraient au courant !

@kernel : tu t'es levé du pied gauche ce matin ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## raynox

manu.acl

 *Quote:*   

> T'as essayé de graver d'autres iso sur ce même cd ? 

 

Ben ouais, j'avais des CD Linux avant sur le meme CD qui allait tres bien

kernel_sensei

 *Quote:*   

> deja tu essayes de booter avec un RW, c'est pas forcement ce qu'il y a de mieux ! 

 

Je vais pas acheter un CD a chaque fois que je veux graver (surtout que linux ca evolue vite)

 *Quote:*   

> est ce que t'as essaye avec d'autres isos ?

 

J'ai essaye avec d'autre ISO, comme Suse... et c'est passé tres bien, n'empche UBCD a l'air interessant ^^ je vais download

 *Quote:*   

> venir du CD sur lequel tu as gravé l'iso gentoo,

 

J'avais deja mis d'autre ISO au paravant decu pour booter des OS

blasserre

Peut etre probleme de matos alors... mais qui bug expré pour le CD de gentoo ^^, parce que les autres systems linux passe niquel avec les memes CDLast edited by raynox on Sat May 07, 2005 12:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alctraz

raynox, 

tu as deja une distro d'installée sur ton HD?

si oui, installes gentoo depuis cette distro, le live-cd sert a rien.

Ca marche aussi depuis knoppix, etc...

----------

## raynox

alctraz

Non y a rien d'installe sur le disque dur y est vierge a 100%

----------

## kernelsensei

 *raynox wrote:*   

> alctraz
> 
> Non y a rien d'installe sur le disque dur y est vierge a 100%

 

t'as essaye avec une iso de 2004.3 ? de toute maniere ca ne change rien, tant que tu utilises un stage recent apres ...

----------

## raynox

J'ai pense a utilise la 2004.3, je sais que ca change rien, comme je prend les sources a partir d'internet, mais bon autant utiliser la derniere version des CD, si il aura pas booté du tout j'aurai quand meme essayé la 2004.3. Mais la pour le moment ca fonction et je reboot pas ^^ (du moins tant qu'il le souhaite pas)

----------

## manu.acl

T'as pas à rebooter tant que l'install est pas terminée.

----------

## raynox

Ouais c'est ce que je me disais bien, mais bon hier j'avais juste configuré les partitions du disque dur, donc j'avais reboot, mais la j'ai réalisé qu'il fallait configurer la connexion internet... et si je reboot je devrai tout refaire (meme si c'est rapide ca me saoulerait ^^)

Je continue mon installe (je suis au portage ^^), ma 1ere installe gentoo, je la fais en stage 1, avec la documentation du net, c'est pas ci compliqué que ca

----------

## DaviXX

Bonjour,

Je crois que tu as tout simplement un probleme hardware sur ta machine, et probablement le lecteur.

Mais bon peut être la RAM ?

essaye : gentoo docache au boot.

Cordialement,

----------

